# Interview with Stravinsky (1957)



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is what I thought a really interesting interview with Stravinsky. It revealed to me a bit of how he composes.


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this. Very much enjoyed it.

I've very recently published a demonstration of a concept for orchestration that I've been working on, for which I used a Stravinsky orchestration as an example:






You can imagine my delight then (considering the content of my demonstration), to hear Stravinsky himself speak these exact words:

_*"My music of today is so much based on the new musical technology. We use the technology as a material for our musical art"* -
Igor Stravinsky, 1957_


----------

